# Liver vs. Kidney, nutritional differences.



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I searched for a bit but couldn't find a satisfactory answer. Does anyone happen to know the nutritional differences between liver vs. kidney? I feed both at a ratio of about 7% beef liver and 7% beef kidney per day.

I know liver contains substantially higher levels of everything, particularly vitamin A but besides that, kidney seems to be simply a more "diluted" version of liver with the limited info I found online (and my limited understanding of nutrition).

Does liver contain certain attributes that kidney does not and vice versa? Or do we feed both to maintain the PMR principal of whole prey animals to maximize nutritional balance? Is it possible to be balanced by only feeding exclusively liver or exclusively kidney as the only organ meat?

On a side note, I absolutely despise the smell and texture of kidney but relish in slicing up beef liver for my guy and gal. :thumb:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

For nutritional information on most anything you can look here: http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/

Always include the word "RAW" in your search. For example "raw beef liver" or "raw beef kidney". Keep this site bookmarked. Its great for finding nutritional information on most anything.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I actually made that site a sticky thread here....you cab pretty much look at anything you want!

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/3550-nutrient-database.html


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

If you go to Nutrition facts, calories in food, labels, nutritional information and analysis – NutritionData.com
and type in 'raw variety' you get all sorts of organs to look through. Only a couple plant products sneak in!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

liver -- 
This food is low in Sodium. It is also a good source of Iron, Zinc and Manganese, and a very good source of Protein, Vitamin A, Riboflavin, Niacin, Vitamin B6, Folate, Vitamin B12, Pantothenic Acid, Phosphorus, Copper and Selenium.

kidney --

This food is a good source of Protein, Vitamin C and Zinc, and a very good source of Vitamin A, Thiamin, Riboflavin, Niacin, Vitamin B6, Folate, Vitamin B12, Pantothenic Acid, Iron, Phosphorus, Copper and Selenium
kidney is higher in protein...

now that i'm reading the amount of sodium in kidney, i want to question why i'm feeding kidney at all..


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Omg omg omg omg That sticky/ website is amaazing. :hail:
That's all.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Sodium is not evil! Dogs need it just like we do. Sure is high though, wouldn't pass our arbitrary 100 mg per serving criteria. Good thing we only feed a tiny bit of it.

Lung is just as high in sodium and brain isn't far behind. I thought it was the high fat content that Max liked in brain, maybe it is all the sodium.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

no, salt, of course, is not evil....

too much salt over the course of a lifetime, can be....

glad this topic came up....gives me something else to overthink LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Just from a glimpse, lamb kidneys look like the best to feed of the 3 I did. Beef, pork and lamb.


----------

